# cake in a jar



## beanpicker

Not sure how to go about posting , this is my first try, so please excusses me if Im wrong,
I have been a guest for a couple months, reading all I can till late in the night. an I have learned so much but also have said many time , "been there done that." 
I learned to can when I first got married an have canned about everything there was to can. ( or freeze ) . We raise 4 boys on the garden a lot of time selling our extra in order to buy things like peaches an apples. 

About 4-5 years ago , the hubby was close to being layed off so we buckled down an payed off all CC , doctors bills , truck payments etc, in other words ' IF it didn't taste good with salt an peper we didn't buy it ' . We were quit blessed for several got layed off but being he was hi man on seniority , well he actually got lots of over time , so every extra dime went into paying off all bills an food storadge in case he did get layed off. 

So being a prepper any way I just contuned on, an on ,an on ,an on , till not I'm begininning to question my own sanity .

Ok the reason for joining was I was wondering of any of you ever make the cake in a jar , or heard of it... We prepped extra for Y2K ( thats were my nick name come from for i canned 200 qts of green beans that year an had a total of 934 jars all canned that year, ) plus the store bought stuff. 

I would have to dig an see how it was done but from memory . I used wide mouth pints jars , ( cleaned & sterlized ) ) , made the cake up , an baked in oven , when they were done you put lid an ring an let then cool , course they seal as they cool. If memeory serves me right , We liked the spice cake better for it was a moister cake to start with, an I done brownies which was great but the black walnuts turned rancid in a couple months .
Some thing else I done just a couple years ago was pie in a jar, I done apples an the spices was added an even a corn starch thickeren , all I had to do when I wanted a pie was open a jar an put in pie crust an bake, but we also open a lot to just fry like fried apples , 
Im sure the recipes can still be found out there some place, 

This is the 2nd year for "NO GARDEN" an it about to break my heart but we are just unable to keep up an more , the old grey mare an mule just arn't what they uesd to be. We do still have a few tomatoes an green onions an pepers around the house planted, enought to eat off of. But I still can my meats when I find it on sale an collect till I have a couple canners full , plus canned chile , veg soup . soup beans , need less to say , we don't have much money but we don't starve. 

I enjoy reading each day an have so many times got a littled depressed thinking maybe Im doing ( storing ) to much then I pick my self up, dust off my back side an go at it again..
NOW lets figure out how to get this posted .


----------



## PamsPride

Sorry, I do not have a cake recipe but I would LOVE to hear about all of the things that you canned and how you found all of your jars and how you stored them? What size your garden was? What all that you planted? Thanks!


----------



## joyfulheart

Yeah, now the experts are saying the canned breads and cakes really aren't safe.

I dunno... Lots of stullf "they" say aren't safe many do anyway... Some people get really super-preachy about their opinions on canning, so I rarely get into the debates with them (cheese, condensed milk, butter... I could go on and on about the "forbidden" recipes, LOL)

That being said, my grandmother used to do a canned pumpkin bread. (no nuts). But it was so good, they never lasted longer than a week anyway. LOL She died and I got her cookbooks, but there were NO canning recipes in there! I think she did it all by memory, which really ticks me off! LOL I would love to have had her canning recipes.


I'd personally love to know the kinds of meals you make using the canned meats. I have been canning up all the meat in the freezer, but haven't been very creative as to what to do wtih it now that it's canned. LOL

Oh, and welcome! This is a very friendly site!


----------



## NaeKid

You got it figured out just fine! :congrat:

Welcome to the board!


----------



## *Andi

I have a book on jar cakes here somewhere ...:scratch ... I see if I can find it.

and :welcome:


----------



## beanpicker

PamsPride, first off , the jars was collected from my mother in law who was down sizeing her needs an my husband s aunt who also didn't can any more, plus flea markets, yard sales an even bought a few jelly jars new , once a cousin who canned but moved to the city brung me 12 dozen jars from texas for she knew I could use them . an I know they say not to do this but I used glass ice tea jars an mayo jars for years for my tomato juice, an green beans , I even canned in the large baby food jars , reusing the same lid with the seal built in the lid. ( I would put jelly , some times pepers or onions in them , ) never once give it a thought NOT TO , for it was a common thing to do. 

Size of garden , when the boys was young an our garden ment servival , it was about 50 by 200 ft , some times we would plow up anouther area for extra sweet corn or beans to sell. or have a extra large potato patch. it was not uncommen to harvist 20 - 30 bushels of potatoes ., an as my mother-in - law got older I would can for her too. she is the one who mostly taught me how to can , she said I was like a kid starved for infromation , lol ,,an when ever I heard any one doing some thing I didn't know how to I would ask , an help an learn .. I was allways on the look out of apple trees in some one yard an stop an ask to buy a couple bags, but never once would any one sell them an give me all I could haul away, pears too, an we had a cherry tree in the yard. I still do that today , most will give you around here what you ask for .. an Im not shy one bit .

We stored all the jars in a the basement , we have a full basement under four rooms , which is crazy now for we don't use it to store much now for it to hard to get up & down stairs, ( age thing ) but years ago we went to a auction of a old school house an we got two truck loads of libaray shelf for like $5 ,had to take them down which they come down in sections an they make great shelfs in the basement , still store all my empty jar down there on the shelves.. ( grand kids help carry what I need up an I store them on a large shelf hubby built in the pantry ) 

The fist garden we had was in 1970 , an the in laws helped , well being a new mother I had better things to do then fool much with a garden so weeds got most of it , plus it was to far from the house an I was scared to death to leave my baby at the house to even go gather any thing, but we moved an the shtf, then for I started with potatoes, corn green beans , cabbage, lettuce, cumcumbers, onions, an as we all know we learn from experence , well I planted that year 80 , yes 80 brussels sprouts plants an stupit me then didn't know that a light frost didn't hurt them an pulles most of them up for I figured the frost would kill them any way. I have cannned green tomatoes, jelly of every kind, pumpkin . I go to the wild an gather walnuts with one year when I guess I was feeling my wild oats plus the grand sons helped me pick them up ,I cracked out 23 Qt of black walnuts an stored them in the freezer.. I have about 3 quarts left in there now from about 5 years ago . So far this past winter I canned about 45 pints of chicken breast, about 15 pints of veg soup an about 30 pints of chili, did 17 jelly jars of black berry jelly for I needed the freezer space , we I still have some more black berries for pies ( we have wild berries in a field clse to the house. ) I just a couple weeks ago canned roast beef an also made some in beef stew. had maybe 30 pints total of thoes ,, I give up countin jars years ago. And being it just me an my better half I usually can mostly in pints now . 
I have a few maybe 30 qt of green beans left from 2009 , an only 2 pints of tomatoe juice left from 2009 , that is the last of our garden that year. I think there is maybe a few pints of sweet pickled beets too. as I said I miss our garden days . 
I just remember I used to can tomato ketchup, cumumber pickles an a sweet chili sause that I loved with fried potatoes. an there to I have a few pints also left of them ,, heck I keep it up an i will remember several things I have yet, We raised pop corn an I swear we had pop corn for I bet 4 years. we loved the small strawberry red pop corn best .
well I have rattled on an on an it's time to start supper so I hope this answered your questions..


----------



## JayJay

Yep---I just read two weeks ago about canning cornbread and cakes...bake in oven in jars, put lid on and ring when baked, seal, and use in a few weeks.

Will definitely try this--for energy savings...If I can bake cornbread for 4 weeks at one setting???? great plan for me.

Let you know how this turns out when I get able. 

Ya'll know me--God is watching over dh and me in these times.

Tell ya later.


----------



## beanpicker

I use the chicken in chicken pot pie adding mixed veg, a can of cream of chicken soup an ether making a real pie crust or some times I cheet an just put biskets on top.. The roast beef is great with noodles for beef & noodles . , or even buy it self and add mash potatoes an veg for a meal.. for the beef I bake as if I was making a roast , seasoning an all. Bake till done as if your were to serve it but I cool it some what make sure all fat is removed skim off fat from broth an can an process. When eating I make a gravy from the broth that it was canned in. oh the chicken, I usually can the breast, an I use the large pieces an roll in flour an fry like nugguts. 
Years ago I did can the hamberger patties ,only did like 4 jars an we didn't like them but I have never tryed the dry canning an just may do it some time.. I never canned sausage for we allways froze ours when we butchered,, I did play around an make like sky line chili , an it was great , the boys didn't let it last long ..
My grandson killed wild turkey an has it dressed out in his freezer, I did tell him I would come get it an play around it it , see how it turned out canning . 
I canned pork roast but it turned out kinda tough so I shereded it an add ed BBQ sauce an made like pulled pork an it was great for the simmering it ,is what it needed. I do make sure all my meat is reheated,,, I have never taken the chicken an made like chicken salad , I do take it serious in heating when they say to.

I know some experts say some things are not safe now days to can like we did years ago , an I think it to each his own thoughts .
My mother in law used to call then' edicated fools,' she come from the hills of KY , an they had there own ways of survival in the hills .. My husband cousin used to can in a wash tub ( boiling water bath ) in the side yard over a wood fire. I think she said a wash tub would hold like 21 or 25 quarts at a time an green beans she would boil them 3 hours an corn an meat was cooked 4 hours.. Her husband made her a rack for the bottom of the wash tub out of like 5 layers of chicken wire to fit the tub, an she used a peace of ply wood for a lid.. she laughts about what they got buy with an never killed any one of the family. 
I have never tried the canned cheese, for never had a reason to , but like so many now thingking " WHAT IF " I want to try it .. did can butter for Y2 K an had used the last like 4 years later an it was great in mashed potatoes. 
An yes this is a great sight to learn from , some of you just have baffled me with what knowlege you have,, like when some talk of converting the solor lights , it like my grand sons say," it over your head , grandma "


----------



## weedygarden

beanpicker said:


> This is the 2nd year for "NO GARDEN" an it about to break my heart but we are just unable to keep up an more , the old grey mare an mule just arn't what they uesd to be. We do still have a few tomatoes an green onions an pepers around the house planted, enought to eat off of. But I still can my meats when I find it on sale an collect till I have a couple canners full , plus canned chile , veg soup . soup beans , need less to say , we don't have much money but we don't starve.


I wonder if there might be someone who lives around you might be interested in using your garden plot for their own garden in exchange for you getting some of the produce.

If you are like me, I don't have a lot of trust in people, so finding the right person to do that might be the hardest part.

I have seen posting online of cakes baked in jars.


----------



## weedygarden

I have seen recipes for doing this before. Sending cakes in jars to servicemen seems to be a popular thing to do. Many people suggest that most box cakes can be used, but the more bread-like cakes work better. Flourless cakes and angel food cakes are not found to work well.

And, someone has written a book about how to do this.

Here are some sites:

JarCakes

This site has: apple pie in a jar, Applesauce Cake Baked in a Jar, Brownie Cakes Baked in a Jar, Brownie Cakes in a Jar, Brownie Cakes Baked in Jars, Pumpkin Spice Cake in Jars, Pumpkin Bread in Jars, PINA COLADA JAR CAKES, Gingerbread Baked in Jars & Pan.

They also give lots of tips and advice about baking cakes in a jar.

This site seemed like something I will never do, but it might be something others would. Actually, I seldom eat cake anymore. S'mores Cake in a Jar | How Sweet It Is

Thanks for this idea, beanpicker.


----------



## Dixie

Geesh! I'm tired by just reading about all your canning! I thought I had a good garden after canning 120 quarts of green beans. Great job! My DH didn't want to see another green bean this year. lol 
I have made the cake in a jar for Christmas Gifts. I used wide-mouth pint jars and used a recipe I had for a spice cake. One of the seals broke on a jar but I kept it in the fridge for over a year and it was still good when I opened it.
WeedyGarden posted a few websites on the instructions so I won't bother looking for mine. They are very easy to do.
Oh! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Centraltn

> till not I'm begininning to question my own sanity


I had to laugh out loud at this statement. It sounded SO much like me once I started canning. It became like a fever!!!

I have canned ALOT of meat.. lots and lots of chicken and beef, and even some fish 'cat food' for the cats and never had a can go bad. I can with standard ball or kerr jars though, and for meat (and low acid vegetables) I use a pressure canner (I have 3) at 12 lbs pressure for 90 mins. I think I've canned every vegetable there is- even spaghetti squash (then added it to something like stew, spaghetti sauce or even thick soups cause it turns to mush in the canning process LOL). I've made tomatoe sauce, tomatoe juice and V8, V10.. V11 or whatever there was left in the garden to add in there. In all that time I have never heard about canning CAKE! I can't wait to learn about this!! How much goes in the jar (have to allow some space for rising don't ya?) What is the shelf life?


----------



## stayingthegame

*possible new sticky?*

Can we start a thread or sticky for receipts and canning hints. I would love to see those in one area so they would be easier to find and keep. :scratch :hmmm:


----------



## PamsPride

Thank you so much for sharing all of that Beanpicker! I am just in total AWW!! Right now I am in the gathering jars stage! LOL! I think I am a collector of empty canning jars! I am hoping that my garden does super good this year so I can fill them! 
50'x200' would be an awesome sized garden! Mine is only like 20'x30'. We are working on trying to expand it but we just do not have that much property. 20-30 bushels of potatoes would be so nice to have! I think we would be having potatoes for every meal then! LOL! 
Did you raise any chickens or any of your own animals? I think I could read what you have to say about canning and gardening all day!


----------



## beanpicker

Thank you all for the warm welcome, I honestly was kinda afread to join for sounding like a nut case, an I have never been good about explaining out how to do things, for I just did them..
About letting some one use the garden space, one lady we know would jump at it but she lives about 14 miles away an she has no tiller, hoes etc. plus the gas & time coming to do it, them we also thought about putting a ad in the local paper free space, share the produce , but then we would have strangers on our proprity an if one got hurt OR if they brung a truck load of kids ,,,,, I love kids , don't take me wrong but I just don't want to intertain them or worry about the pond, an the garage etc... 
Last summer I went to the farmer market an bought corn , a couple dozen at a time, it was enought I could work up each week an honestly we had enought to last the winter, costly yes, but one has to make due the best one can. We, rather I ,don't care for store bought corn so i'll probly do that again this summer, an I have allready loaded up on store bought veg. as much as I hate it, but there on the shelves any way.. we all know once we have home grown , there is NOTHING in the stores that taste as well.

My son ( who hates to garden ) an daughter in law , has plans to plant corn , but Im not holding my breath , or plaining on it getting in the ground, 
2 years ago I talked them in to a small plot jet they have tons of room , but the deer ate the tomatoes plants , an beans, an cabage, all was left was the corn ,, but they went on vacation an the weeds took over, so they got some but we all know garden is a every day thing about..
2009 I had froze ( cut of the cob ) like 200 ears of corn , from 4 rolls, had like 38 bags,different size, an was working on canning tomatoe juice when I had a brain hemorage, an was out of commision for a while, daughter in law did come down an saved all my juice , froze it in hugs ice creem buckets an I canned it later in the winter, but I had 5 more rolls of corn comeing in an most of it dryed up..She put up what she could . gave tons or it away , yet I cryed weeks later when I saw all the dryed out silver queen gone. ( She is a teacker an had to work so she just couldn't take care of it all ) but I was thankfull I had what I had got. An being I went threw the hemorage, it has taken soooooo much out of me. I conplained to my doctors about lack of energy an all, but she said , "your not a spring chicken any more' , so I told her" I don't want to lay eggs any more, I just want to get out an scratch in the drit some" LOL 
Years ago we did have chickens , an have raised a couple hogs, an buitched them . we don't have enought room for beef, we did have a pony & horse for the boys.

While Im thinking of it I have to tell Pam pride a story , Some one had given us a goose, boy did we learn our lesson , first off it wrent the pond, or wrent it so the boys could not swim in it any more.. evey time it go out of the water it ssssssss tt all up an down a path 9 foot long , nansty black ssssss t .. but one day we only had it about a month an all ready hated the thing but I had told my neighbor she could have 5 rolls of green beans for her beans didn't do well an I had all ready had put up lots,, around her we allwasys shared with neighbors,, any any way this neighbor called on Friday an ask if the beens would hold till monday , she just hated to be canning all week end, so I said yes well get them monday ,, so Monday morning I went out to start picking , for we allways help that way too, but when I got out to the patch of green beans , big plants , but not a bean on them . 5 rolls that darn old goose had eat, not damaging the palnts down one bit , only left rolls of sssssss it all the way down. I bet that gooose had eaten about 4 bushels off that patch, need less to say we got rid of the goose.. an yes the beans did produce more later on so all was not lost... 

One year , we didn't need a lot, so we one planted one patch of green beans, an beleve it or not that patch produce an I picked the same rolls like 7 time, I findly pulled them up so I didn't have to see anouther bean , We would usuall plant 4 rolls an then a couple weeks later plant anouther 4 rolls or what even we felt we needed that year. The reason we had so much corn that year I had the hemorage was because the year before no one had good corn around here, so we planted extra ..

When we was stocking up for Y2k, it was one of the first years I was on the internet , an I would read stories how so in so would just move there camper to a aunt house in the country an plant a garden , raise a couple pigs an live happer ever after,, I used to laught at all the people who thought they could servive doing this.. Country living is the greatest there is an doing for one self give us all a big head full of pride.. even if doing for one self in the city . I bet my last dollar that evey one of us canners have all stood back an just looked an looked at our canned food , an we all are so proud of it ..an for some reason we forget all the work it took to put it up , for we know we'll " eat good when the snow flys". 

I do have plans to get a couple tomatoe plants in amoung my flower beds an I bought 3 peper plants too, we have been eating the green onions . but with the rain about every other day around here it hard to get out an do much.. My neighbor ask the other day if the radishes were up . I told her I didn't plant an any an she no, the ones in your drive way for hers washed my way, so I guess I best check an see if I have radishes coming up LOL . 
well I have been trying to get this spell chck to work , an no luck yet so I'll post it as it is , hope "you all" can understand what I've wrote.. I JUST LOVE THIS FOURM ..


----------



## Centraltn

Home canned potatoes are elixer for the GODS!! I canned a bushel one yr. MY MY they were delicious!!


----------



## JayJay

Same here, beanpicker---I pulled the drowned green peppers and tomatoes up, dried out a little, replanted and saved 5 g. peppers and 3 tomatoes..

I have in a container 2 beautiful tomatoes and one beautiful green pepper plant...not only do we have the wet soil here in ky, every other day is cloudy...
No sun, no blossoms, no produce.:gaah:

God is telling us something or TPTB need to stop spraying those chemicals in the sky non-stop!!!:scratch


----------



## PamsPride

Beanpicker, I would have gotten rid of that goose too! We were given a male duck last year. This spring it started nipping at the kids. We took care of it two weeks ago along with our other male duck. My kids said they only wanted female ducks for the eggs and that we did not need any useless male ducks! I was given two female ducks a few days before so they said "Get rid of the male ones!" We love duck eggs for baking!
I am so sorry you had a hemorrhage. That does take a lot out of a person.
We have a friend of ours that has a big trucking company and farm and he always lets us have his leftover corn. We like our corn frozen verse canned. 
A friend of mine has been searching garage sales for canning jars for me! She said she found 6 more boxes of jars for $2 a box today ($12). Then she asked if I had enough jars yet and I said "No way! Keep getting them!" That is 6 boxes of jars for $2 more than one dozen costs in the store new! My goal is to fill as many canning jars this fall as I can! 
I love reading about all of the things you have done! It inspires me to do more!


----------



## weedygarden

*canning jars*

Pam, craigslist can be a great place to get canning jars. I answered an ad for free jars. A family had purchased a home, previously occupied by a now deceased couple who were canners. The new owners did not want the jars. I filled my car with all the boxes of jars (jam packed). I washed and washed and sorted jars for quite a while. Some were quart mayonnaise/salad dressing jars that I won't use for canning, but use for storing things like dried beans, etc. I gave a couple dozen of the good canning jars to a cousin who cans, has 4 children and gets no child support.

Craigslist varies in peoples ability to access it and the goods. In some places, you'd use more gas than it would be worth. But I have had a couple good experiences with it, and this is one example.


----------



## PamsPride

weedygarden said:


> Pam, craigslist can be a great place to get canning jars. I answered an ad for free jars. A family had purchased a home, previously occupied by a now deceased couple who were canners. The new owners did not want the jars. I filled my car with all the boxes of jars (jam packed). I washed and washed and sorted jars for quite a while. Some were quart mayonnaise/salad dressing jars that I won't use for canning, but use for storing things like dried beans, etc. I gave a couple dozen of the good canning jars to a cousin who cans, has 4 children and gets no child support.
> 
> Craigslist varies in peoples ability to access it and the goods. In some places, you'd use more gas than it would be worth. But I have had a couple good experiences with it, and this is one example.


Thanks, I got like 5 dozen or so jars from Craigslist for free one time. I put up an ad looking for them. My DH was able to pick them up on his way home from work. It was not to far out of his way. When I get a bigger house and more storage space I will definitely be on the prowl for large amounts of canning jars! I would love to get a couple lifetime collections from estates! My goal is to one day have a large farm and produce as much food as possible from our own property for my entire family. I have done the math and it is a LOT of jars!! LOL! I especially like half gallon jars!


----------



## beanpicker

In our neck of the woods, jars are not hard to come by, yard sales an flea markets almost give them away.. I don't need any more so I don't even look there way when they say "know any one who need canning jars" I have around 1000 my self, course I no way fill all them any more. I used to adv. fill about 700 per summer then come winter I would make my jelly an do meats. I guess now I only do about 300 per years, just gettign lazy in my old days. An then too we don't have the family to feed like we once did . 

Pamspride I notice your area of living NE Ohio , have your ever visited the Amish around there,,, we have small group fairly close an they have a salavage store , ( bent & dent ) I love going there. I have thought at time to just make a trip to OHIO an try to visit some up north east, but they don't have the same stuff at all times an I just can't see driving far an it being there shelves may be low. 
There is anouther one north of us , owners are not Amish but 3/4 of his stuff is bad out dated an not much cheeper that a normal supper market, I don't buy much there at all. I don't mind getting some thing s that I have plans on using right away that is close to the date, I'll not buy for storage like that.. 
Pam . Im glade you found more jars an have plans to fill every one you can,, I like that attude. sounds like me .
I enjoy reading all the post, for I fell like I'm reliving my youth..not that I'm ready to kick the bucket, it just the hemorage has done a wammy on me.. so keep up the good works an enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## PamsPride

We have a few Amish near me. Middlefield, Ohio has a bigger Amish community. That is a 45 minute drive from me. My brother hauls the Amish for a living. My problem is mostly that I do not want to spend the gas money to go out and look for the deals. I drive a 15 passenger van and it eats a lot of gas! Everything is 20 or more miles one way to get to. So if I went to a lot of garage sales just in hopes of getting canning jars it would be over $10 in gas for me. Plus the kids don't like sitting while I go to garage sales. So it is easier for me to send my friends on the look out for them! And both of them like to negotiate for the best possible price so that helps too!!
We have an Amish bulk goods store not far from us. A lot of the food on the shelves look just like the food from Aldi's...only a little higher priced. But they do have some nice bulk baking goods and meat and cheese deli. The fresh meat and cheese deli is their main money maker. They will once in a while get surplus goods. I once got the $3 jars of sprinkles for .10 each!! My kids LOVE sprinkles!! 
We have a scratch and dent store in the next local small town but I have not been in it. 
If people list canning jars in their garage sale ad they are always the first things to go! 
I think I might have 300 canning jars all together! I would love to have more than a 1000 jars full of home canned food!!


----------



## beanpicker

Pam , try to check out the scrach & dent, I got a gallon of peanut cooking oil a few weeks ago for like 2.99 , an were I go he sells canned salmon for 1.15 ex dated like 2015, I got to know the owner real well an he now orders me hard salami , a 5 pd plus roll for 2.65 a pound ,I have 7 rolls ordered comeing in the 3 of june , for mostly family . Some times I go an spend 50 dollars an other times I don't find 10 dollars worth. 
An yes It is so nice to have all the canned food setting on the shelve.. I wish I could do more then just set back an remember the good old days of when I used to put it all up.. but I thank GOD that at least I can still get out an go to flea markets, yard sales an bargin shops. AN my little ford escort is CHEEP on gas, hee hee


----------



## dirtgrrl

beanpicker and others, thanks for the knowledge you give to the rest of us. Like you, I am mostly just reading, gaining as much as possible. I'll share if I can, but usually someone else beats me to it, or the subject is old and no longer relevant. My grandfather, who was a prepper way back in the 50's, died when I was young, and I missed out learning a lot of the old ways. The whole family says I take after him, which I guess is why I feel fairly at home here.

One thing that made me smile was you saying that you were like a kid starved for information. Stay like that and you'll never be old....  thanks again


----------



## beanpicker

I have deturmed that I need anouther 3-4 lives to just do all I have in my head now to get done. I enjoy life an I love learning new things , but at my age I'm slowing down an starting to enjopy things more ., one of the hardest things when one get older is addmiting that" I CAN"T DO IT ANY MORE" but I don't let that stop me from doing the things I can do.


----------

